# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Πώς γίνεται μια εξέταση κουτσουλιάς

## jk21

ενα αναλυτικο αρθρο που μπορει να μην μπορει να μας μαθει να κανουμε μια εξεταση οπως ενας γιατρος ,αλλα δινει παρα πολυ κατατοπιστικα πως γινεται μια τετοια εξεταση και τι μπορουμε να βρουμε με μια τετοια εξεταση 

http://www.finchaviary.com/Maintenance/FecalSmear.htm

http://translate.google.gr/translate...26prmd%3Dimvns

----------


## mariakappa

παρα πολυ καλο.με βαζεις στην πριζα τωρα....

----------


## jk21

..τωρα να πω οτι δεν σε σκεφτομουνα οταν το ανεβαζα ... ψεματα θα πω !   ::

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη παρα πολυ καλο μπραβο

----------

